# Beautiful Sunny Golden Female in Alabama Pound



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Aww...precious! Will check on her and see.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Sunny is JUST a Beauty!! Looks SO SWEET.

Lisa: Will you let us know after you check on her.

Can someone please email the Golden Ret. Rescues in AL?
http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awww, she looks just like Penny when she's sad. I'm so tempted. I just don't know how Penny would take to having a full grown sister. She likes other dogs but only if they don't get rowdy in her personal space.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's gorgeous and the sweetness is so evident; Hope someone pulls her soon !!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Tuscumbia, AL is right near the TN border. That is TN Valley GRR's territory. Has anyone sent the link to them yet? If not, I will. She's lovely!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't think anyone has Sunshine if you want to go ahead and forward it to them.. Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

*Lisa: Please send Sunny to them!!!*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Any new info?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest..*

I emld. Martha from J&L Goldens and Tammy from Gulf South.
Here was Martha's Reply:

She is with a person who pulled her for us. She will be in Tuscaloosa on Tuesday and we will get her from that point.





**P.S. Yesterday I also emld. all of the Gold.. Ret. Rescues in TN
No Reply..


----------

